

Psychopaths Among Us - js2
http://www.hare.org/links/saturday.html
A classic read since Hans Riser isnin the news again.
======
gscott
I have seen this sort of test used in the workplace, a friend of my wife's was
applying for a job (online) for a Ralph's supermarket position and after the
application they had a personality test. It was obvious that they were trying
to exclude people who had incompatible personalities to what they were looking
for.

------
alnayyir
I've been saying it for friggin' years and people tell me I'm somehow
overreacting because they think sociopath = violent.

